# Google- My IBS story - Yahoo! Lifestyle UK



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*My IBS story*
*Yahoo! Lifestyle UK*
If you suffer from *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (*IBS*) you will know that the cause of the syndrome is actually unknown, but what we do know is that the often life-affecting illness affects one in three people - which makes for a lot of unhappy bellies and *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

